
Show HN: Memeforth – a “Forth” based on text manipulation and text-based memes - mdszy
https://szy.io/memeforth/
======
mdszy
So this is something I created, it's a forth in that it's a stack based
language and shares some of the syntax, but there are many features that forth
has that this doesn't, and it's implemented quite differently, but I still
call it Memeforth.

Just figured I'd share, hopefully it isn't too broken or awful. I'm not a
professional software dev or anything, just a hobbyist, and came up with this
as a bit of a joke and it turned into something sorta real.

~~~
mickduprez
Love the look and setup, just can't get it to work though by just entering
plain forth such as 3 4 + .

I get no result. Any trick to get this to work (using Chrome)

~~~
mickduprez
I think the problem is a css issue, I can't see the 2 buttons at the bottom :)

~~~
mdszy
Ah yeah, sorry. You can also press Ctrl+Enter to run your code!

